

Show HN: Predictobot, predictive modeling made easy - cschmidt

Predictobot lets you build a predictive model without any programming.  You upload a spreadsheet of data, specify the column you want to predict, and it automatically builds a predictive model for a regression or classification problem based on the other columns. You download a new spreadsheet, with the model right in the Excel formulas. That lets you make predictions going forward.<p>Other services like this are really aiming at helping programmers to build models.  I wanted to make something that a regular non-programmer could use, to get insight into their data.<p>It is open for registration now with no invite needed (unless I get a big rush), so register now and have a play.<p>There are some examples on the site at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.predictobot.com&#x2F;examples&#x2F; with little explainer videos.  You can play with the results directly, see https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.predictobot.com&#x2F;examples&#x2F;3&#x2F; for instance. Click on the little squares and you can interact with the model.<p>Your first 5 models are free during beta. Your first model will be free after the beta. Upload size is limited to 75MB (since it is for doing spreadsheet scale data, not <i>big</i> data.)<p>I&#x27;d love to hear your comments, good or bad.
======
cschmidt
Clickable links:

Main site: [https://www.predictobot.com](https://www.predictobot.com)

Examples page:
[https://www.predictobot.com/examples/](https://www.predictobot.com/examples/)

Interact with an example:
[https://www.predictobot.com/examples/3/](https://www.predictobot.com/examples/3/)
(Hover and click on the little squares).

------
ColinWright
How do you guard against over-fitting?

~~~
cschmidt
The regression models are regularized. The classification models are simple
enough that they shouldn't be very overfit. All the performance results are
cross validated, so there is an out of sample estimate.

